# Old challenge air piston rings



## Ctandy92 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hey guys iv got a 3 piston two stage compressor age unknown, im doing a rebuild and trying to find a manual or any info onit to order parts. Im looking for the piston rings specifically and the model number is E50 C85. If any one can help me find those, thatd be appreciated.


----------

